# Bmw Game Changer



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

BMW's brand new all-electric i3 is not just a car but a game-changer in terms of sustainability, production processes and keeping people connected.










As you drive around a city it will keep you in touch with traffic conditions, tell you where you can park, where to find a charging point and even when the next train is leaving if you are heading out of town into the countryside.

The car can even be connected to your smartphone so you can check the charge in the battery
Back home at the factory in Leipzig, new production processes means the plant uses less energy, less water and produces less noise.

The much anticipated i3 was unveiled in London today, one of three locations around the world. The wraps were also taken off in New York and Beijing. Press from all round Europe were told that the i3 is one of the most important cars in the company's history.

Tim Abbott, managing director of BMW UK, said: "In terms of premium cars the i3 and the i8 are game changers not just with the cars but the way they will help people stay connected."

Ian Robertson, BMW board member for sales and marketing, likened the arrival of the i3 and electric cars in general to the launch of mobile phones.








"After 100 years of landlines the mobile telephone opened up so many opportunities and changed the face of the communications industry. EVs will do the same for individual mobility. The car has been around for 130 years and today marks a change in the future of mobility.

"Our tag line Next Premium is all about being at the forefront of technology and innovation. One thing the i3 will share with every other BMW is sheer driving pleasure - the ultimate driving machine."

In terms of EVs, BMW is keeping its options open with the availability of a range extender while lease deals will allow customers to borrow a BMW with a conventional engine for special occasions or holidays.


----------

